# North eastern PA



## blueridgeLC (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello all, not sure if a thread is already available. How is everyone looking this winter so far ? Need work ? Need subs ? Need labor ? Let’s network !!


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

I need snow.


----------



## blueridgeLC (Nov 9, 2019)

97BlackDiesel said:


> I need snow.


yeah that would be great !


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

How do you want that wrapped?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

blueridgeLC said:


> Hello all, not sure if a thread is already available. How is everyone looking this winter so far ? Need work ? Need subs ? Need labor ? Let's network !!


Good to hear from someone else from NE PA. We are out of the Hazleton area, but perform service north to Scranton and south to Pottsville. The snow has been sparse, but we have done a lot of salting.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

We are from the land of running water. Mainly service frackville and the land of running water


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

I looked at doing a Weis up there in Hazleton. To big for me. I only run two trucks.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

97BlackDiesel said:


> I looked at doing a Weis up there in Hazleton. To big for me. I only run two trucks.


Who contacted you? They have a loader and a truck there this year. The loader is the same company as last season. The name starts with a Z, but I can't remember who it is. We use to service PSP-Frackville, but it's been a few years. Also have a few Comcast sites in the Pottsville/Pine Grove area, but we sub those out.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Might be interested in if u lose the subs for those sites. It was a national about the Weis.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

PM me with some contact info, I'll keep you mind. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## blueridgeLC (Nov 9, 2019)

Awesome !! Hope you guys can assist each other !! Cooperation not competition! I know it’s a hope and a pray, but we believe in honor and integrity and weeding out the slime balls, best of luck to you both !!! Keep us in mind for the warm weather as we will travel to assist in any machine work or hardscaping !!!


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Blue ridge where u from


----------



## blueridgeLC (Nov 9, 2019)

97BlackDiesel said:


> Blue ridge where u from


lehigh valley


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I’m from Smiley, Pa


----------



## Hosier'sLawn (Jan 1, 2012)

blueridgeLC said:


> Hello all, not sure if a thread is already available. How is everyone looking this winter so far ? Need work ? Need subs ? Need labor ? Let's network !!


Looks like all rain this coming weekend for me. If anyone needs plow trucks email me at [email protected]. Willing to road trip.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

97BlackDiesel said:


> I looked at doing a Weis up there in Hazleton. To big for me. I only run two trucks.


The company that was servicing the Weis Markets pulled their loader and push box from the site a few days ago. Just thought I would pass that along. May mean nothing or it may mean something.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah not sure. They told me they had gotten someone


----------



## Blaineld (Nov 13, 2020)

I am in luzerne county PA if anyone is looking for a subcontractor. I am also seeking to find who everyone is signing with. I have only ever dealt with Facility Source.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Fs stinks but I have a place for them this year. Have yet to be paid for a landscaping contract I took over September 1.


----------



## blueridgeLC (Nov 9, 2019)

We are looking good so far, don’t think we will take anything else, I will say SIMCO has been pushing nice sites received two yesterday but so has everyone else I know, the prices are HORRIBLE, they really have some nerve.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Blaineld said:


> I am in luzerne county PA if anyone is looking for a subcontractor. I am also seeking to find who everyone is signing with. I have only ever dealt with Facility Source.


PM me. We may need a sub for townhouse complex in Duryea. Complex streets and homeowner driveways and walks.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Still need snow. Lol


----------



## blueridgeLC (Nov 9, 2019)

It’s coming, we’ve done well salting in January, the 1st -4th and 4apps per site few days ago.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

blueridgeLC said:


> It's coming, we've done well salting in January, the 1st -4th and 4apps per site few days ago.


Same here the day long freezing drizzle paid well. Hoping for a few more events. Would love to actually make some money this year.


----------

